# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  وتتوالي مفاجات صفحة المنبر في الفيس (تصميم)

## عجبكو

*


هدية من ناس الصفحة ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المبدع عجبكو لك التحيه يامريخابي يااصيل
ربنا يمتعك بالصحة والعافية ويديمها عليك
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

المبدع عجبكو لك التحيه يامريخابي يااصيل
ربنا يمتعك بالصحة والعافية ويديمها عليك





تسلم الغالي مهدي :a029:
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*تحيات كتار ليك يا عجبكو
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*يديك ألف عافية عجبكو . . . بالجد حاجة تشرح القلب
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرشيد
					

تحيات كتار ليك يا عجبكو




تسلم حبيبنا دكتور ود الرشيد و شكرا لمتابعتك للصفحة 








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

يديك ألف عافية عجبكو . . . بالجد حاجة تشرح القلب




تسلم عمنا الحوشابي :onlinelong:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*الله يديك العافية يا عجبكو ... روعة وإبداع ...

*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

الله يديك العافية يا عجبكو ... روعة وإبداع ...






تسلم يا عزو :004:
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*دمتم في خدمة الزعيم
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجامرابي
					

دمتم في خدمة الزعيم






تسلم يا جامرابي :2uge4p4:
                        	*

----------


## زاكي الدين الصادق

*نعـــــجز عن شكـــــــــــرك ياعـــــــــــجبكو وانت تبـــــــــدع فـــــــــي  اظـــــهار الـــــوجـــه الجـــــميل للزعـــــــــيم في ابـــــــــهي حــــــــــله تســــــــلم يارجل ياصـــــــــفوة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زاكي الدين الصادق
					

نعـــــجز عن شكـــــــــــرك ياعـــــــــــجبكو وانت تبـــــــــدع فـــــــــي  اظـــــهار الـــــوجـــه الجـــــميل للزعـــــــــيم في ابـــــــــهي حــــــــــله تســــــــلم يارجل ياصـــــــــفوة





تسلم يا حبيبنا زاكي الدين وانتم من افضل اعضاء الصفحة شكرا جميلا :wrd:
                        	*

----------


## ابوبرآءة

*ما هذا الابداع ياعجبكو 
*

----------

